# Braucht eine Begleitperson einen Vispas?



## Nizzyx (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehe dieses Jahr das erste mal bei unseren lieben Nachbarn angeln und frage mich, ob z.B. meine Freundin auch einen Vispas braucht um mal meine Angel auswerfen zu dürfen?
Da sie eventuell nur 1-2 mal mitkommt, lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht einen eigenen Vispas für sie zu kaufen. Gibt es vielleicht für Begleitpersonen einen Ausdruck oder so?

VG


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Braucht eine Begleitperson einen Vispas?*

Jeder braucht eine eigene Berechtigung um angeln zu dürfen.
Allerdings gibt es die Möglichkeit als VISpas Besitzer 3 x pro Jahr jemanden mitzunehmen. Die sogenannte MeeVISoestemming. 

Das muss man Online (inkl. Zeitraum, für welchen Tag) anmelden, die Person darf noch keinen VISpas besessen haben und auch noch nie diese MeeVISoestemming in Anspruch genommen haben. Also einmalig für den Gast um hinein schnuppern zu dürfen.

Einmalig kannst du sie mitnehmen. Ansonsten einen VISpas für sie kaufen.


----------



## Nizzyx (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Braucht eine Begleitperson einen Vispas?*

Danke für die schnelle und gute Erklärung.


----------

